# A3 Central Launch Training Photo Gallery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Munich this past week for the Q5 launch I couldn't miss the amount of other Audi people staging out of the same hotel around the A3. Seems dealer reps are coming in for central launch training and the cars were everywhere on the road. Then, when it was my turn to sample the Q5 hybrid I ended up getting a bit lost in the area near the airport and happened across the building being used for central launch training itself.

Fortunately their session was on a break and I was allowed to walk around the display vehicles, interior samples, etc. and take a few pictures. Below is a link to the gallery I've just uploaded. Enjoy.

* Photo Gallery *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Great shots there, George, thanks. 

Here's an oddball question for you: one of my biggest gripes about the current A3 is that the front hip/thigh/knee room is somewhat limited, especially with the handle-bar central console that everyone seems to bang with their knees. Did the MQB A3 feel a bit roomier when it comes to hip/thigh/knee placement?


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

:heart: the three door version. I really hope we will see it over here!


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

BeBop! said:


> :heart: the three door version. I really hope we will see it over here!


Not a chance in a million that we'll get a 3 door here, we're not even getting a 5 door, (unless you want an EV)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BeBop! said:


> :heart: the three door version. I really hope we will see it over here!


Even though the 5 door is much better looking?


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice rear wheel offset! I hope our standard wheels will come across like that.


----------

